# Salted Bugatti



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091113/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_lagoon_bugatti


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just goes to show - cell phones, pelicans, and million dollar cars just don't mix:googly:

Sounds like an accident that would make a grown man cry.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe he should have spent an extra few grand for driving lessons.


----------

